# Distillation Kit



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

I found this on ebay: 

NEW Distillation Kit Cyanide Scrubber Lab Glassware 8pc
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300262536179&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=020

I'm wondering if it could be used to distill Nitric acid and how well it would work.


----------



## Lou (Oct 5, 2008)

No, that isn't particularly useful for nitric acid but it is a darn good price for a very expensive piece of equipment!


----------

